# Unable to log in via Google



## Post Tenebras

I'm not sure how to message an administrator, so I hope it's OK to post this here. 

I have been unable to login to the board for several weeks via Google (this is the only way I ever registered and logged in). I always get this (or a similar) error message whether I attempt to login on an iPhone, iPad, or PC. Today I registered a password to login without Google.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I don't understand what he's saying about logging in via Google and then later via PC. He's having problems on any device apparently. @Semper Fidelis


----------



## Post Tenebras

Yes, attempting to login via Google on any device has been impossible.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I've flagged for Rich to check this out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

So you can login via PC or phone with the password reset?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Should be fixed now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OPC'n

Use DuckDuckGo they don't keep tab on you or use your info.


----------



## Post Tenebras

Semper Fidelis said:


> Should be fixed now.


Thank you so much. It is fixed, indeed!


----------

